# The Spur is Blue



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Dodged storms this AM to head to the Nipple and the Spur and then up Desoto Canyon. Nipple was blended Blue and the Spur was Blue. Got a 30# Dolphin and several smaller. Also a small hoo and some snapper. Sorry, no pictures the digital malfunctioned.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

How about any weedlines or rips? Glad someone is able to get out this weekend. Congrats on the fish.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Both. Spotty from Nipple to Spur, but some good weedlines in the Canyon.


----------

